# can you sand down painted wallpaper seams



## brownmoose (Apr 27, 2010)

The problem is that the wallpaper is not bonding with the drywall behind it as well as paint or drywall compound would and the paint is dampening the paper and making it peel off of the wall. Wall paper glue is not very strong and loses it's grip when you wet it. You may be able to give a quick sand (don't sand too much) and try to flatten out the area with joint compound but I would not be surprised if it ends up cracking down the road as the paper continues to peel. On your next job you should take the extra time to remove the old wallpaper before attempting to paint.


----------



## ClumsyCarpenter (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree. It's a pain, but definitely worth the extra effort in removing the wallpaper before painting over. Previous homeowners painted over wallpaper in the master bathroom, so now not only are we seeing areas that peel, near the shower I believe some of the glue is leaking out from behind the paper due to the hot steam.


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. it's definitely best in the long run to cut your losses now, and remove the paper. Paper can't be sanded, becuase the edges will get frizzy. It will also continue to peel, so the paint will crack.

It's a PIA, but removal is best. Don't forget to use an oil-based primer on the walls following removal. Removal requires the drywall to get wet, and after that process, latex primer won't work that well.

good luck


----------

